# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Book Reviews >  Sword Fighters of Britannia: A Sequel to Swordsmen of Britannia

## L. Braden

Among the unique additions in this sequel are narratives from World War I; and since accounts of sword use at that time are scarce, these are indeed welcome additions.

http://www.lulu.com/shop/search.ep?k...+kinsley&type=

----------


## L. Braden

> Among the unique additions in this sequel are narratives from World War I; and since accounts of sword use at that time are scarce, these are indeed welcome additions.
> 
> http://www.lulu.com/shop/search.ep?k...+kinsley&type=


According to the publisher, this is now described as "the complete and final supplement to SWORDSMEN OF THE BRITISH EMPIRE". Hallelujah!

----------

